# Giorgio Moroder - Video Art stolen from ASD in "miscommunication"



## RCoon (Dec 2, 2014)

A fair amount of people have been pretty stoked about the new release of Giorgio's new "74 is the new 24" single.  Everyone except those involved in the "Spin" demo by ASD, including Navis himself.

The video (and single art) was misappropriated by Jai Lewis when producing the media. According to one of Giorgio's representative on pouet.net, it was down to a miscommunication. Somebody had contacted ASD back in July with regards to using the "Spin" demo media, according to Navis, who said:

"_Ok, let's clear this up. Jai Lewis did contact ASD back in July through our facebook page and asked for permission to use Spin for Giorgio Moroder's "world your video djin gig" .
I handled the response and told him the same thing that we tell everyone that asks permission to use our visuals or audio in projects which is that we give usage permission as long as the the end product is free to view/download and that sufficient credit is given to ASD for the content used.
He said that "they" will honor our usage terms and also asked for a high-res video. I directed him to the executable, so the capture is his.
I was under the impression that this would be used as VJ material during moroder's tour for a particular track, and there was no mention of content usage in a CD cover or an official video clip._"

Needless to say, the usage terms were not followed, and Navis seemed pretty disappointed. ASD and Giorgio's representatives are now in talks over the issue, and finding a resolution.

_"Hey, your trusty Moroder contact here.

Of course it is clear to all here that contracts were not properly in place, and that this was caused by a communication breakdown long ago that should have been dealt with. Or we wouldn't be having this conversation.
For this, I apologize (on behalf of, in this case, several parties). Was a fuckup. But it's solvable without any slander.
I would give you all legal jargon HERE, but that needs to be done officially in writing out of protection for you and me, so since I'm in touch officially w label and Navis, I'm reassured that he will report back to you and all involved in the piece on the terms and that no one is using lawyers in this conversation, including Sony, until there is a disagreement, which there is not at this time. I'm on your side. It's a sick visualization and produced a sick video. No reason a large corporation like SonyRCA with the aforementioned operating budget would have any reason to snub. It's a great label and Giorgio is working hard to deliver an AMAZING record.

This stuff happens sometimes. Really sorry to all. Thanks for your patience. 

also,
while I'm not a 'tech savvy type' - your words - I totally dig it and respect your community collaboration in this matter, however long it is to read 

Russell"_

_Source: *Pouet.net*_


----------

